# programmer question



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a 2012 Brute force 750. I am thinking about putting an hmf swamp series slip on on it. Was wondering if i needed to do a programmer too?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

if you have snorkels..than i think yes. if not , you may get away with it. if your header pipes starts glowing , programmer is needed.


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok and yes i have snorkels. Thanks


----------



## humpjim (Jan 16, 2015)

been using muzzys piggyback with good results easy to tune also


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I would get a programmer its cheaper then a new motor if it ends up running lean,


----------

